# FAO admins - https redirect needs a tweak :)



## alexgreyhead (Oct 12, 2015)

Hello forum admins,

Currently, if you access the site at http://..., the forum software is issuing a redirect to:

https://www.ttforum.co.uk:80/

(I.e. it's requesting an https page but over port 80) - this doesn't work in Chrome at least; the redirect needs to point to the regular...

https://www.ttforum.co.uk/

... without the :80. Currently, the site is inaccessible to everyone who doesn't know to remove the ":80" from the URL.

Apologies if you're already aware of this and I've wasted your time. 

All the best,

Alex


----------



## TTFAdmin (Feb 1, 2012)

Hey there,

The tech team should be aware of this after moving the site to HTTPS
They will have this look into this.

Ed


----------



## alexgreyhead (Oct 12, 2015)

Thanks TTFAdmin. I think it's all sorted (although the e-mails now contain ".co.uk:443..." in the URLs, but they work just fine).

 /Al


----------

